# Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?



## dirkbo (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen ....

Wollte nächste Woche Mittwoch an den Forellenteich in Wattenscheid ( Forellenhof Kweseleit).
Ich werde meinem Sohn das erste mal die " Kunst des Angelns " zeigen. Also dachte ich mir so ein Forellenpuff ist genau das richtige um die " Ersten Schritte " zu unternehmen.

Hat bisher jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt an diesem Forellenhof?
Wie sind die Preise und Besatz?

Der Dirk


----------



## Clyde (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Hallo dirkbo

 Lese deine Anfrage zwar ein wenig spät, aber mich würden jetzt mal deine Erfahrungen interessieren. Warst du auf besagtem Forellenhof? Ich habe mir das Ding nur mal von draußen angeschaut. Naja.....
 Vieleicht hast du ja gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## samson (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Deine erfahrung würd mich auch interresieren.
Hab sie mal von aussen gesehen ziemlich klein.

Gibt ein paar grössere hier in Bochum und Umgebung bzw in der Umgebung.  #h 

mfg
Samson


----------



## Lachsy (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Samson, wie wäre es mit Bottrop oder Oberhausen, da hättes du direkt 2 stück . Grafenmühle und Kiefer in Oberhausen.

Vor jahrzehnten war ich mal in Wattenscheid . 2 Badewannenteiche. Naja für Anfänger vieleicht nicht schlecht?, besonders um den kindern das angeln näher zu bringen

Etwas weiter in Reken liegt der Waldsee. oder an der A40 bei Wachtendonk der Heyer 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## samson (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Gerne hört sich gut an haste auch ne Internetseite bzw Anfahrt und die Teflonnummer dazu ich möchte mit meinem Sohn diese woche eventuel noch los sobald ich morgen seine Schein verlängert habe.

MFG
Samson


----------



## Lachsy (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Angelparadies zur Grafenmühle
Alter Postweg 127
46244 Bottrop
tele: 02045-4707

http://www.forellenhof-kiefer.de/
Inhaber Johannes Kiefer
Erzbergerstr. 138
46145 Oberhausen
Tel. 0208 / 67 10 39 Fax 0208 / 67 70 07 

http://www.forellenhof-heyer.de/

wenn du mal nach Reken willst zum waldsee, die adresse kann ich dir rausuchen 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## samson (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Dank dir für die Adressen.

Warste schon mal in Herten.

MFG
Samson


----------



## Lachsy (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

müsste ich lügen, ich war vor jahren mal in Dortmund an einem. das schlimmste beispiel für Forellenpuffs liegt in Mülheim a.d ruhr in der nähe vom Blödmarkt und Metro, ein altes Schwimmbad vieleicht 10 m x 20 m wo du forellen rausfangen kannst :v . Weis garnicht ob das noch existiert 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## samson (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Nee muss nicht sein auf sowas hab ich keine Lust.

Werd mir die obigen mal ansehen.

Soltest du mal nach Osnabrück fahren dann schau dir mal den in leeden an den grossen davon der ist klasse.

So nun genug getippt.

bis demnächst.

Samson #:  #:


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*



			
				dirkbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen ....
> 
> Wollte nächste Woche Mittwoch an den Forellenteich in Wattenscheid ( Forellenhof Kweseleit).
> Ich werde meinem Sohn das erste mal die " Kunst des Angelns " zeigen. Also dachte ich mir so ein Forellenpuff ist genau das richtige um die " Ersten Schritte " zu unternehmen.
> ...



Zur Information!!!

Diesen Forellenanlage gibt es seit dem 30.12.04 nicht mehr.
Die Anlage wird verlandet,es wird ein Naturschutzgebiet.

 |wavey:


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*



			
				samson schrieb:
			
		

> Dank dir für die Adressen.
> 
> Warste schon mal in Herten.
> 
> ...


In Herten gibt es auf jeden zwei Forellenanlagen sind ziemlich dicht bei einander,nur ca 1km Auseinander.


----------



## samson (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Danke für die Info ,
In Herten kenne ich nur einen.

Haste mal die Adressen bzw Telenummern.

MFG
Samson #:


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*



			
				samson schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info ,
> In Herten kenne ich nur einen.
> 
> Haste mal die Adressen bzw Telenummern.
> ...



Jo Adressen habe ich ,nur ich habe jetzt wenig zeit melde mich auf jedenfall heute abend mit den Adressen,sorry muß leider weg.


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Habe leider nur einen gefunden dieser 
ist zu empfehlen . |wavey:


----------



## samson (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Danke denn kenne ich. die in Herten würden mich interresieren.

MFG
Samson


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Habe ich nur noch die Adresse.
Becks-Forellenzucht
Riedstrasse
45701 Herten
Tel. 023664742


----------



## samson (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Danke für deine Mühe, das war der den ich meinte. War schon verwundert das ich einen 2ten in 1 KM abstand übersehen habe.

MFG und nochmals dank
Samson


----------



## drogba (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

jo der heyer ist echt gut vorallem für erfahrene angler ein supa aufgabe auf die grossen forellen zu angeln .oder sich ein teich zu mieten für 2 personen grade mal 77 euro das ist echt preiswert.nur leider ist mir die anfahrt oft viel zu weit.


----------



## dirkbo (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Klaus-a. ... Den Forellenteich Kweseleit gibt es wohl noch!
War vor ein paar Tagen dort, aber nur um zu gucken .... sieht nicht besonders toll aus ... ziemlich verkommen würde ich sagen.
War dann mit meinem Sohn hier:www.angelparadies-viedt.de
War ganz nett ... dort konnte mein Sohn seine allererste alleingefangene Forelle landen .... #6 
Dort wurde am gleiche Tag eine 6,8 Kg Lachsforelle gefangen. Sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen  #d Das war echt was für meinen Kurzen ... ich sollte ihm auch direkt eine fangen, in dieser Größenordnung  #q 
Hat natürlich nicht geklappt ... aber wenn ich alle zusammen auf die Waage lege, dann habe ich ihn sogar übertroffen und vor allen Dingen hatte ich länger Spaß ... :m 

Der Dirk


----------



## forelle87 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

@samson

warst du jetzt schonmal in Herten oder nicht?

Vielleicht kannst  du mir ja mal sagen, wie die Teiche so sind.


----------



## samson (14. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Ja ich war, sind 3 Teiche, geht einigermasen im verhältniss zu den anderen in der Gegend, ne Huette Kiosk ist vorhanden, keine Unterstände, die Fische sind Top die züchten selber merkste an der Qualität. WEnn du hingehst schau dir mal den mittleren Teich an ist ein Mischteich. Du kannst mit dem Wagen ranfahren brauchst also nichts zu schleppen.

MFG
Samson  #h


----------



## forelle87 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

@samson

wollte am Samstag mal mein Glück versuchen.

Welche Köder hast du benutzt und an welchem Teich warst du?

Ich wollte an den Teich 4 gehen der an der Straße liegt.

Und wie ist das morgens mit dem bezahlen?
Der hat ja ab 6 Uhr auf, ist dann schon jemand am Kiosk 
der die Tagesscheine verkauft?


----------



## samson (14. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich Kweseleit in Bochum?*

Nein der kommt Später rum und Kassiert

Ich weis nicht welcher vier ist aber von der Bude aus gesehen ist der Letzte vermutlich 4 der meist genutzte.

Petri Heil für  Samstag  #h

ach ja wir Haben geschleppt mit Teig bzw Teig mit Made als Kombi an der Pose.


----------

